

Uber with Amazon Dash Button - picsoung
https://blog.growth.supply/getting-a-uber-ride-using-the-amazon-dash-button-c4dcef42051c

======
joeskyyy
By the title, at first I thought this was ridiculous. Then the more I thought
and read about it, it became progressively more genius.

